# Puppy pretends to pee outside, then comes inside and pee!?



## MrsKonopka717 (Jan 2, 2020)

I have an 11 week old puppy, charlie. She was doing real well with going outside to potty. But for the last two days i can take her outside to potty and she will poop if she got to, but not pee. Shell go outside and run to a specific area and will squat like shes peeing for like 3 seconds, then shesll start walking in a big circle as shes squating. But the entire time she is shes not peeing at all. But as soon as she comes in within 5 minutes she pees . Not drops but a full bladder. We dont do treats for pottying because then theyll expect them everytime and stop going if you stop giving treats. Potty training doesnt deserve treats so that route isnt an option. But idk what to do? Any advice?


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

Hmm... my dogs didn't stop peeing and pooping outside when I stopped with the potty treats. And goodness knows my human toddlers needed the incentive of good things happening for using the toilet and not their diaper while they were being potty trained. 

Anyway, puppy house training 101.... 

Crates are wonderful. If you can't be right on top of the puppy to supervise, pop her in her crate with a safe chew toy. That prevents her from wandering around the house having accidents while you are otherwise engaged. 

Take her out to potty after she wakes up, after you've fed her, after she's had a long slurp of water, after she's been play for a while, any time she exhibits behavior that indicates she is thinking about pottying (sniffing, circling, etc,), and every 20 minute just because. 

For potty runs, take her out on a leash. When you get to your designated potty area, give her your potty cue (I tell my dogs to Go Hurry), and wait for her to go. If she doesn't go in a reasonable amount of time (5 to 10 minutes) take her inside and put her in her crate for 5 to 10 minutes, then take her back out. Repeat as necessary. When she does pee outside, throw a party. (This is where the treats really do come in handy.... she does something you want and she gets rewarded for it.) Also, you need to be aware that some dogs will need to pee two or even three times to completely empty their bladder. 

Any accidents in the house need to be thoroughly cleaned. If you do catch her starting to potty in the house, calmly say "Not there" and scoop her up and take her straight outside. Do NOT punish her for having an accident inside, because all that will teach her is that pottying in front of you is scary, and something to be avoided at all cost, which will make her more likely to go off into a corner and pee while you're not around.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

That thing about treats is just wrong, sorry. However, they're not strictly necessary. I couldn't give my dog treats to housetrain him because they upset his stomach, so housetraining for us was just about making sure he never got the opportunity to make a mess inside. If I wasn't keeping an eye on him, he was crated. I took him out on a schedule, as well as when he ate/drank or ran around and played for a while. I praised him when he peed or pooped outside. At one point I wondered whether he was actually housebroken or whether I was so good at taking him out that he didn't even get the opportunity to have an accident, but over time it became clear that he knew outside was the place to go.

I'd rethink the treat thing if I were you, though. Here's a great chapter from a training textbook by Dr. Ian Dunbar. The man has successfully housebroken many puppies, so if giving treats were bad, he'd know. Errorless Housetraining


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

> We dont do treats for pottying because then theyll expect them everytime and stop going if you stop giving treats.


 I agree with Crantastic. This statement just isn't true. If you choose not to use treats, at the very least you should be praising her for going outside. Otherwise, how is she supposed to know what's she's doing is right?

The other 2 posters have offered good suggestions. Be consistent and be patient. It will take time (months) for her to be fully house trained.


----------

